

The Flop That Saved Microsoft - iwh
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2012/10/microsoft_zune_how_one_of_the_biggest_flops_in_tech_history_helped_revive.single.html

======
quanticle
Well, it hasn't saved Microsoft _yet_. Yes, the Zune's UI has had huge
influences on both Windows Phone and Windows 8. However, Windows Phone hasn't
been very successful, and the success of Windows 8 has yet to be determined.

